

Monitor110: A Post Mortem- Turning Failure Into Learning - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.informationarbitrage.com/2008/07/monitor110-a-po.html?cid=122921406

======
wmorein
I think that his lesson number 2 ("No separation between the technology
organization and the product organization") is an interesting one, and to my
mind very wrong. The goal seems right -- making sure that the product is built
with the customer in mind -- but from what I've seen the best case is when the
technology group can internalize those needs and make the right product calls,
rather than having a completely different org. This is particularly the case
in a startup.

------
ilamont
Interesting stuff, for anyone who is thinking about data mining. For an
overview of what the plan was in 2006, check out the FT article (which,
incidentally, led to unanticipated problem, according to TFA)

<http://tinyurl.com/2aaxdc>

